# My new Veo pics!



## Sugarbum (Feb 25, 2010)

You know I cant resist it, here she is! In the pink roses skin! I'm so happy!!!












I'm sure its too much for some, but it's just what I wanted


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow! She is pretty


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2010)

She is one preety pump Lou


----------



## randomange (Feb 25, 2010)

Now, I love my shiny blue Chuck, but wow! She is very pretty!  I have to admit to being a bit jealous


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 25, 2010)

You have the blue? I think the blue is stunning. Do you have the skin that is ble with bubbles on? Its really nice. That was going to be my second choice.

Hows the pumping going ange?


----------



## randomange (Feb 25, 2010)

I have an animas pump, so I think it's a little different to the blue Medtronic?  I still really like the colour though.   Although I just received a free skin from Animas yesterday that is pink cammo and rather awesome. 

Pumping is going ok I think. I now have my basals sorted between midnight and midday, so that's me half way there! And I think the rest of them only need a bit of tweaking - just need to persuade myself to skip some meals!

How are you getting on?  And most importantly - does your new pink pump have a name?


----------



## Mand (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh Lou! She is so pretty!!

I wish you both a very happy future together! xxx


----------



## am64 (Feb 25, 2010)

randomange said:


> How are you getting on?  And most importantly - does your new pink pump have a name?



Rosey...it must be !!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 25, 2010)

Love the pump.   We need to decide in December whether to go for the new VEO or wait for the patch pump, depends when its coming out really, should have been 2010 but been put back to 2011.

I love the roses.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 25, 2010)

Omg Lou shes bEAUTIFUL!!!! I want her!!!!!! Glad ur happy  Cant wait for her to meet Poppy...x


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha! Thanks all.

I dont have a name for her, but strangely feel this the pump I have been waiting for...I feel more settled with this one. This one is for keeps 

Ange, had NO idea animas did skins?! Can you get a pic up? Man, I would be envious!

Adrienne, that is a huge choice to make. How do you feel? I wasnt prepared for hiccups taking on the new veo 4 weeks after it came out and I gave them a hard time for it. But realistically, I guest I should have expected it. I would imagine there will be with the patch pump too but you are well equipped to handle it.

Have you seen prototypes? pictures? 

We should have a thread with pictures of only our pumps in it!


----------



## randomange (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry Lou, I was away for a few days and couldn't upload my pic!

Chuck before:





And pretty in pink!





I think the animas skins are a bit different form the medtronic ones, as my one goes right over the whole pump, and is rubbery.  I think it's more to protect it as well as give you different colour options.


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2010)

Message from Alex 

Call it daffodil.Alex


We dont have a skin for his - will ask the rep - although i doubt he will want a pink petal one!Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Bev,

Alex's pump is black right? I have a fire/flame and black one he would probably like. If you PM me with your address I am more than happy to post it to you. I wont use it!

Oh Ange, Im so pleased Bev posted too becuase it bumped this and I hadnt seen your pictures!!!! WOW! These are completely different kinds of skins and I love seeing the different things between pumps, can I ask did you have to pay for it? Its is great!!!!

Hows pumping too??
xx


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Lou,
I just told Alex and his eyes lit up! If you really dont mind then he would love it Lou! I will pm our address to you. Your so kind Lou.Bev xxx


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm due to start on the Veo in 10 whole days! (perhaps not the pink though ) Really looking forward to it! I've got one to play with at home now, I was given it on Thursday.

Seems to be a good choice but to be fair I have no real basis for comparison being that its my first heh  I take it from your posts that it is a good pump and a few people also sing its praises. It seems simple enough to use so hopefully it will become a good friend.

Martin.


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 6, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi Lou,
> I just told Alex and his eyes lit up! If you really dont mind then he would love it Lou! I will pm our address to you. Your so kind Lou.Bev xxx



Its in the post! xx


----------



## randomange (Mar 6, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> Alex's pump is black right? I have a fire/flame and black one he would probably like. If you PM me with your address I am more than happy to post it to you. I wont use it!
> 
> ...



It was completely free! I got a welcome pack from animas, and it came with a voucher for a free skin, and it came a few days later. I was very impressed!   I love finding out about all these little differences between pumps too. As far as pumping insulin goes, I think the pumps are all pretty much the same, so all these little differences are interesting! 

Pumping is good! I'm still tweaking, but things are so much better than on MDI. I'm now at the stage where they will have a damn hard job if they try to take this away from me!


----------



## bev (Mar 6, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Its in the post! xx





WOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much Lou - he will be so happy - your a star!Bev xxx


----------



## bev (Mar 9, 2010)

Lou,
We got the skins today - thankyou so much - you have made a little boy VERY happy! He thinks his pump looks like a different one now! I will try to take a photo and put it on. Thanks again.Bev xxx


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 9, 2010)

EXCELLENT!!!

I am so pleased, I am hpoing the flame one goes well with the black and more of a boys style! Did you manage to get it on ok?? A bit fiddly initially!

Hope to see a pic- you know I am facinated in what peoples pumps look like!!! 

Lou xx


----------

